# Preseason Finale - Sacramento vs. Phoenix Game Thread (10/29)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (2-5) vs. Phoenix Suns (6-1)
Arco Arena, Friday October 29th, 2004
7:30pm PT, ESPN/CSN-Sacramento *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Kevin Martin/Mike Bibby 





































Amare Stoudemire/Shawn Marion/Quentin Richardson/Joe Johnson/Steve Nash 

-Suns board game thread


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 109
Suns 101


Bibby 24
QRich 22


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

WOW, we still can't play any D, pre-season or not, this is pathetic, down 56-35 MID 2nd.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Kings 109
> Suns 101
> 
> ...


LOL!

Suns 74 Kings 46 halftime


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I have no problem with not giving a **** all pre-season... But that was a little ridiculous... I've never seen a team care less... They didn't even bother to guard anybody, hell they didn't even put their hands up...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I would have at least liked to see SOME effort to get somethin goin before the season


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL!
> ...


It's just preseason. :uhoh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> But that was a little ridiculous...


Hell yea. It looked like Suns were playing Atlanta. :nonono:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Uhhh, at least Barnes and Evans looked good:uhoh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

...and it was good to see Christie on the floor again (even if it was only for a few minutes)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com Boxscore 

Suns 124
Kings 96


J.Johnson 21
Peja 21

*Suns rebounds: 58 
Kings rebounds: 26*

I hope we do better rebounding during the season or we're screwed. :sigh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sacramento Kings center Brad Miller , left, is fouled by Phoenix Suns forward Shawn Marion during the third quarter of a preseason game in Sacramento, Calif., Friday, Oct. 29, 2004. The Suns beat the Kings 124-96 









Phoenix Suns guard Quentin Richardson , left, goes up for a reverse layup against Sacamento Kings center Brad Miller during the first quarter of a preseason game in Sacramento, Calif., Friday, Oct. 29, 2004.  








Phoenix Suns forward Shawn Marion , right, drives to the basket against Sacramento Kings forward Erik Daniels during a preseason game in Sacramento, Calif., Friday, Oct. 29, 2004.  









Sacramento Kings forward Darius Songaila of Lithuania, left, goes up for a shot against Phoenix Suns guard Joe Johnson during the third quarter of a preseason game in Sacramento, Calif., Friday, Oct. 29, 2004. The Suns beat the Kings 124-96.









 Mike Bibby finished with an even dozen in the points column Friday.  









Amaré Stoudemire and Co. put the finishing touches on an impressive 7-1 preseason.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> NBA.com Boxscore
> 
> Suns 124
> ...


Rebounding is pure effort... The Kings showed none... So I assume we will still be outrebounded, but not nearly as much as last year (Tag)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee: Effort lacking in dismal exhibition season finale


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

In the first half, the only half I watched, there was a good hustle play by Songaila. He was blocked and then ran down the court and blocked the shot from a Suns player. It was two good defensive plays from both teams.


----------

